# My land



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have 3 horses on my land. At the barn there's this big gate your could climb over. I keep a chain around the top and a dog leash since the horses pick up the chain. I wrap the the gates to the pole and clip it on. Everything darn time I go out there it's tie so tight I have to climb over the gate. My parents and I don't know who doing this. But it's making me mad. 
Our land over 20 acres big and a lot of trees so you can't just see the horses. You have walk out there, everything I can't just see them. Like today it was tie, I fear someone stole them. But they didn't, they must we my tack at the barn.
It makes so mad I want to hide on top of the barn with my shotgun. (Or BB gun)
What do I do?
Call the cops? Stakeout?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Sounds like the horses are pulling it to me. My horse is very mouthy and pulls everything he can play with and a dog leash would be very tempting. Train your horses to come when you call, whistle or shake a can at them and you won't need to be searching your 20 acres on foot.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That was my thought too. The horses are doing it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, another vote that the horses are playing with it.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, I thought that to. 
But It's a tony toy dog leash and it would be hard for big horses. 
I also found beer bottles in my creek, one I'm not enough to drink. The horses could get beer! 
So that's also way I doubt it's the horses. Though I know the horses like to pull the tack from the walls. I saw Angel do it, lol.
But beer in my creek not good.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Well then you could always put a chain and a padlock up, but I doubt someone would bother to untie a gate rather than just climb over it.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Well then you could always put a chain and a padlock up, but I doubt someone would bother to untie a gate rather than just climb over it.


Yeah I see what you mean. Even sometimes I climb over it then untie it.

But beer cans, trash and thing that have been move in the barn. Where the horses can't get too. 
I think it's some drunk teenager, since once my parent found two teenager by the creek outside of the fence throwing beer can in the water.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I would suggest replacing the leash with some padlocks. That's what we have on the pastures at our stable. The gates at our stable are all electric though so it wouldn't be a great idea to try and jump over them. I guess it could be some drunk teenagers if they've been found on your property. There's really no other way to explain how you tack has been moved around.


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

wow. i would definately try to catch whoever it is in the act, if you feel safe enough doing it... these people have got to stop, it will only get worse, which not would be good!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would put a padlock on the gate, at the very least it should make it more difficult for someone to take the horses. My biggest concerns would be A) the gate not getting shut, because said person(s) was too drunk to remember, thus freeing the horses, B)them scaring the crap out of the horses, though it sounds like the horses have plenty of room to "hide" from the people, and C) them leaving broken beer bottles or other such hazardous things where the horses actually CAN get to them, and the horses then getting hurt because of that. First thing I would try to do is put up a hidden video camera. That way you can actually see if it is a person or the horses, then take further steps from there. That way you have proof in hand to show the cops, that you caught whoever it was on tape, and they can do all the legal stuff.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

This sort of camera might be a good idea. It would let you know if it was the horses or someone else. 

Deer Tracking Camera

You might also want to start posting some no trespassing signs if you haven't already. See if you can get some that mention being monitored by camera.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank everyone.
They are cans not bottles.
I don't have moey for deer camera but I stak out or be good. I feel safe doing it.
They used to be signs but a few months agos, they poofed.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cowgirl101 said:


> Thank everyone.
> They are cans not bottles.
> I don't have moey for deer camera but I stak out or be good. I feel safe doing it.
> They used to be signs but a few months agos, they poofed.


On earlier think you said cans in a creek. The cans might have drifted there from somewhere else considering it is a creek. There's all kinds of whiskey bottles in my lake from fishermen and it was man made in 1930ish as one of the programs Roosevelt put up to give people jobs in the Great Depression, so gosh knows what's in there.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

do any of your friends or friends friend have the deer camera you could borrow? I would do that!

good luck

Rhonda


----------



## MULE LADY (Jan 1, 2011)

*hinny question*

well mule lady here and looking for info on training my hinny/ sire is a mini 
mama is a mule she is a cute almost a year old how do they think anyone worked with one /?


----------



## Adareous (Jan 27, 2011)

Unfortunately this is todays world. I'd put no tresspassing signs up, then notify the police as to what is going on. Put up a video camera if you can. I'd worry about 2 things. Them stealing my tack and shooting or harming the horses.


----------

